

Malcolm Gladwell On Why History Will Remember Bill Gates And Forget Steve Jobs - siavosh
http://www.businessinsider.com/malcolm-gladwell-on-how-we-worship-entrepreneurs-2012-6

======
siavosh
I think what he says has a lot of truth, and the word 'amoral' doesn't get
enough association with successful business'. But at the same time, I think
he's painting with very broad strokes, when he essentially implies that to be
a successful entrepeneur you need to do business with Nazi's, and that
necessary requirement for any successful business is to abandon one's morals.

------
toomuchcoffee
This I know: both of those men will be remembered long after the world has
forgotten about Malcolm Gladwell.

------
zem
easy test of credence: who were the steve jobs (built a megacompany) and bill
gates (built a megacompany, transitioned to charitable works) of 50 years ago?
what about 100 years ago? which (if any) of them are widely remembered today?

------
snowwrestler
I think it is likely that both Apple and Microsoft will be around 50 years
from now, so they will serve as reminders of their founders. For example, JP
Morgan Chase still survives today to remind us of JP Morgan.

I don't think Steve Jobs will be remembered as a business entrepreneur, he
will be remembered as an innovator or inventor, similar to Thomas Edison.
Edison "invented" (in reality, oversaw the mass commercialization of) many of
the technologies that became the building blocks of the industrial revolution.
Jobs "invented" (in reality, oversaw the mass commercialization of) many of
the technologies that became the building blocks of the information
revolution.

Accurate? No, not really, but the popular perception of Edison is not accurate
either. These are the modern myths of America, and myths are not remembered
for their accuracy.

